# Wetting Problem



## fundalucia (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

Just joined the forum to get some help and advice from other dog owners.

I have an 11 year old Weimaraner called Vinnie. She is absolutely brilliant and has never been any trouble whatsoever.

I live in Spain and dogs are always being abandoned in our village. Last year a Husky was abandoned and lived on the streets for six months. When the dog catchers took her away to be put down (we have heard they gas them here) we decided to rescue her. We called her Summer and she is a lovely dog with an excellent temperament and gets on well with Vinnie. The vet thinks she is about 3 years old.

Unfortunately, Summer has a problem with wetting in the house. I can walk her for an hour or more and when she gets back home, she can wet herself almost immediately. She doesn't do it intentionally, ie she doesn't stoop. It happens when she lies down and relaxes. She also wets her bed during the night although she has a long walk just before going to bed.

Can anyone offer any advice please. Telling her off doesn't have any impact on her whatsoever. 

Thanks for any help
Angie


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She may just have a weak bladder.. its sad you don't know who owned her before or how they treated her..
She may be worried you are going to tell her off.. And unfortunately she can't hold her water.

Is she in a crate.. 

I had a terrible time getting our dobie to house train. But with patience and monitoring the water I have managed it.. 
What do you feed her dry food? wet? meat? The reason I ask I used to feed the dobie dry food, so then she would drink loads of water. Now I feed it with a bit of water so its half soaked. she now doesn't drink as much water so doesn't fill her bladder as much.. we seem now to have it all under control.. 

Good luck..


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm if it happens when she lies down and relaxes there may be a medical problem that you need to deal with.
Dogs (especially a breed like huskys) dont want to soil their bedding area, so im guessing that she really really doesnt want to do it. Id get her down the vets


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

It does sound like it is a medical problem rather than a training one unfortunately, and it sounds like a weak bladder which could be caused by numerous things.

If it is a training problem, then to properly house train you could take her to the same spot in the garden everytime you get back from a walk, and wait there until she goes to the toilet. After a while she should start to get the idea.


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, I've just posted a thread in health issues as my Dobey is exactly the same although its very intermittant. I have had lots of tests for infections and stones, which are common causes apparently but nothing has been found.

I'm off to specialist tomorrow so I would definately see the vet.


----------



## fundalucia (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies and advice.

I don't keep her in a crate as it's something I've never used with my Weimaraner. Summer's really good in the house and doesn't chew or get on sofas etc so I don't really see a need.

I feed her on dry food so I might try your suggestion 'momentofmadness' and add a bit of water to it. She does tend to gulp water down after she's been for a walk so I may limit her intake too.

Maybe because she was a stray, she's never had to control herself.

I think I'll get her checked at the vets anyway, just in case.

Thanks again.
Angie


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

A good thing about a crate is that dogs generally wont go to the toilet in their own bed. So if you train the dog to think of the crate as a safe place to be and sleep, then put it in there when it gets back from a walk, it might make training easier.


----------



## chirpyyorkshire (Jul 30, 2008)

I also have a problem with my old greyhound bitch, she has suddenly taking to pooing in the house. This can be on her bed, when she is in the car, when she is walking. This only started 12 months ago. Nothing medically wrong. Any ideas please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

My dad's elderly rottie bitch has this problem but it is a medical thing so i would get it checked out hun xx


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bless her , you don't say how old she is. If it proves to be nothing medical maybe it could just be an old age thing? Do you think its involuntary? Does she get upset after like she knows she shouldn't do it?


----------



## chirpyyorkshire (Jul 30, 2008)

No it is not a medical thing. She is 'about' 14 years of age (rescue dog). She used to be clean then she hurt her foot and she had to stop going for walks temporarily (garden only) until the vet gave the all clear. During this time we spent time petting her and giving her loads of attention. A few months after that (when she had continued going for walks) she had an 'accident' on her bed. I cleaned it up etc, and checked her diet. Then a month later it happened again - sometimes on a daily basis sometimes every few weeks. She can 'poo' while she walks - so even though I think she needs to go and try to get her into the garden - she can be 'pooing' while she is walking through the house. Tried her on James Well-beloved and now she is on Pero (both gluton free). She needs to have soft food as well (vets suggestion) as she only has a few teeth and won't eat if she does not like the food (and she is thin enough). I have now cut out treats to see if this works. I have tried telling her off, ignoring her, making her go out every few hours - nothing works. 

We have always had dogs and we also have a retriever and a springer - who are very clean - so this really has baffled me. It is quite stressful as everytime she gets up we jump wondering if she is stretching or about to go to the toilet. I just wish they sold 'doggie disposable pants'. Vet thinks it is just a habit she has got into - it is easier to go where she is than having to go outside.

I would welcome any constructive advice. Thanks.


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

Guess 14 is quite old, probably gets a bit stiff when she has been laying down and can't be bothered to go out, bless her. I know they sell incontinence pants for dogs,not sure if it works for the back end tho!! Best of Luck


----------

